
40% of Millennials OK with limiting speech offensive to minorities - striking
http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2015/11/20/40-of-millennials-ok-with-limiting-speech-offensive-to-minorities/
======
malandrew
I wish this study would have first asked the question "Should the government
be allowed to limit free speech?", record that answer, and then ask "Should
the government be allowed to limit free speech if it is offensive?", record
that answer, and then ask "Should the government be allowed to limit free
speech if it is offensive to the majority or those that are "privileged" in
some way?", record that answer, and then lastly ask "Should the government be
allowed to limit free speech if it is offensive to minorities?"

~~~
nickpsecurity
Those numbers would be interesting to see.

------
CM30
That's got to be the most depressing statistic I've seen all day. It's
terrifying how we've fought for years for freedom of speech and rights, then
this generation seemingly want to chuck it all away for political correctness.

~~~
baconner
Still though you could write it another way - 60% of millenials support the
rights of free speech even when it is offensive to minorities.

It's not so dire. That's a solid majority.

~~~
nickpsecurity
That's how I look at it. Those of us who cherish freedom are winning. :)

In a survey but not the country as a whole... (sighs)

------
AnimalMuppet
I must be one of the minority that finds it offensive when people talk about
limiting speech...

~~~
malandrew
Me too, but I'll support their right to speech about limiting free speech.
Once they try to pass something as law, then the gloves come off.

~~~
Torgo
The people who want to ban speech justify it by saying things like "tolerance
doesn't include tolerance of intolerance." I wonder how they'd react to
passage of a law criminalizing their discussion of limiting free speech.

------
nickpsecurity
Glad it didn't get over 40%. I'd hate to be creatively analyzing all of my
writing or speech trying to guess if someone might take offence in a million
different ways. Burden should be on them to grow up and accept people will
have opinions they don't like.

Very good illustration here:

[http://jokes2go.com/poems/5205.html](http://jokes2go.com/poems/5205.html)

------
jaworrom
Most millennials I know are ill-informed on all matters of politics/civil
liberties. As such, this does not surprise me one bit.

~~~
supercanuck
Would you say the same of "non-whites?" Because 40% of them said the same
thing.

------
supercanuck
Alternative headline: 40% of Non-White OK with limiting speech offensive to
minorities

------
dotcoma
Mala tempora.

